# newborn sleeping in boppy



## mommariffic

We have been using our Boppy newborn lounger for DS to sleep in at night -- he LOVES to nap/sleep in it and we position it in between DH and I during the night so DD [who's almost 3 and a wild sleeper] doesn't roll into him.

I'm not worried about endangering him - he doesn't roll yet at 5 days old, and I'm a light sleeper/we are right there but are there any DOWNSIDES to him sleeping in it?


----------



## feminist~mama

my babe kicks/wiggles around and slides down in it... i wouldn't let her sleep in it...


----------



## Super~Single~Mama

I wouldn't let him sleep in it either - he could slide down and get stuck unable to breathe. I would try to find a different solution.


----------



## AFWife

*raises hand* We did it. We'd put a towel or something in it first to create a "bed" (ie make it harder to slip around)...for weeks it was the only way he would sleep.


----------



## mommariffic

I'm not talking about the Boppy for the record, I'm talking about the Boppy brand newborn pillow thing -- if he slide he'd probably slide directly into me. I think that I should have clarified that


----------



## Friendlee

I just googled that product and it looks SO comfy! I don't see how a baby would slide off of that. Maybe at around 3 months when they start to shift and slide...but even then, in my personal experience, I would have felt safe with DD on that kind of thing for as long as she'd fit onto it.

I'm thinking I might need to get one of those for the next baby...co-sleeping was such a hassle for us and the stress of it kind of negated the benefit.









I bet this product would help a lot of people feel more comfortable with cosleeping, especially if the baby was swaddled when placed on it.


----------



## kittysmama

I wouldn't do it myself, according to the manufacturer they are supposed to be on a firm surface and it specifically isn't supposed to be used on a bed. Especially with a preschooler and 2 adults shifting the surface of the bed, I just wouldn't be comfortable with a baby sleeping on something like that that is so stuffed. They specifically warn against using it for sleeping. Here is the warning I saw for the product on Amazon:

Safety Information
WARNING: TO PREVENT SERIOUS INJURY OR DEATH: DO NOT ALLOW BABY TO LIE FACE DOWN OR ON SIDE IN THIS NEWBORN LOUNGER. ALWAYS USE ON THE FLOOR. NEVER PLACE IN THE CRIB, ON THE BED, TABLE, COUNTER, OR ANY ELEVATED SURFACE. NEVER MOVE NEWBORN LOUNGER WHILE BABY IS ON IT. NEVER LEAVE CHILD UNATTENDED. WARNING: this product is appropriate for infants up to a maximum of 16 pounds, or until the child can push up on hands and knees or rollover on his own accord(whichever comes first). To prevent serious injury or death: Do not allow baby to sleep in this pillow. Always use on the floor. Never place in the crib, on the bed, table, counter, or any elevated surface. Never leave child unattended. Keep away from heat source or open flame.

It is super cute and I might let a baby nap in it if it was on a firm surface and I was sitting right there the whole time, but even that would make me nervous to be honest. We have co-slept with all of our kids for years but are really safety conscious about it. For co-sleeping what about something like
http://www.babydelight.com/

We ended up putting our mattress on the floor and moving the preschooler to a separate sleeping space on a crib matress right next to ours, so that was one less moving in the night factor. Not sure if that would work for you or not. All of my kids liked the slight elevation the Boppy provides, one of the parents would sleep on their back (we took turns) with an arm out to the side so we couldn't roll over, DC would sleep in that crook as a newborn with head on grownup's shoulder. Shoulder where DC could hear heartbeat was especially popular.

Congrats on the new little one. Sorry to be a killjoy about the product.


----------



## Laneybug

I don't have the newborn lounger, but my daughter has been sleeping in the regular boppy lately. She is always swaddled when I put her in there, and so far so good (when she was younger we put extra padding in the hollow to give her more support so she didn't slide down, basically it was a diy newborn lounger). Now that she's bigger and longer, we don't need the extra support underneath.

I KNOW it says on the label that the boppy isn't for sleeping, but there are warnings and disclaimers on everything and I am choosing to use my common sense. I had people stop me in public places for carrying my daughter in a sling when she was a newborn ("Haven't you heard about the recall??!!") but I felt more than capable of wearing her safely. The AAP has come out against the family bed...and many, many people are able to co-sleep safely. I say go with your gut. We are sidecarring the crib and placing her in the boppy because she won't lay flat. That's what works for us.


----------



## Shanny2032

I wouldn't worry too much, I was never a paranoid co sleeper. Technically if we all read what "they" say about co sleeping I bet it would be very similar to the boppy warning!


----------



## One_Girl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shanny2032* 
I wouldn't worry too much, I was never a paranoid co sleeper. Technically if we all read what "they" say about co sleeping I bet it would be very similar to the boppy warning!

I believe what they say about co-sleeping is that it is safe as long as you don't put heavy blankets or any pillows around a newborns face, you aren't extremely overweight, and you lay your baby to sleep on their back. That is what my dd's pediatrician, the lactation consultant, and the literature about infant sleeping said when my dd was a baby seven years ago. I don't think having a baby sleep on or in a boppy or a boppy pillow is a good idea.


----------



## Nazsmum

I would be careful about the wild sleeper. My older guy is a wild sleeper. I had to move him to his own mattress. Now we all sleep together again.

Just my 2cents


----------



## dividedsky

i'll admit it! my boys slept in it before they started to roll. one in the lounger and one in the boppy (with lots of blankets piled in the middle, and babe on top, so it was like the lounger), in the co-sleeper next to me.

and when they started to roll, i put them on their tummies to sleep on a flat, non-pillowy surface.

breakin the law breakin the law


----------



## AFWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dividedsky* 
i'll admit it! my boys slept in it before they started to roll. one in the lounger and one in the boppy (with lots of blankets piled in the middle, and babe on top, so it was like the lounger), in the co-sleeper next to me.

and when they started to roll, i put them on their tummies to sleep on a flat, non-pillowy surface.

breakin the law breakin the law

Well, until I figured out that he had a dairy issue he had horrible reflux and would only sleep like this!


----------



## mizznicole

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittysmama* 

It is super cute and I might let a baby nap in it if it was on a firm surface and I was sitting right there the whole time, but even that would make me nervous to be honest. We have co-slept with all of our kids for years but are really safety conscious about it. For co-sleeping what about something like
http://www.babydelight.com/

We had one of those and hated it. DS rejected it straight away.


----------

